# Advice on Iams puppy food



## anne194 (Oct 12, 2009)

I would like to know your opinions on Iams.Molly is 4 months a jack/beagle but more jack but does not run to her food and then just sniff it and walks away i put some tin dog food with it and i have just put water with it but she has a mouthful and walks away but if she can get to the cat food that's gone.I would like to thank you all for your help since having Molly and wish you all a happy new year


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi i feed my four and a half month old springer/collie cross the iams puppy food as she is thriving on it .


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

my opinion on iams? Overpriced crap. As I suggested in your other post, have a quick forum search to find the general opinion on iams. For the money you could get vastly superior food.


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

I have always fed Iams to my dogs, since puppies, one is 14 years old now and really has had nothing else.

I used to work in a rescue kennel and we did some early trials for the company - to the point of assesing the poos that they did! - and I was really impressed.

All my dogs work - agility and obedience, I have used different types as they are working or not. I particularly like what comes out the other end - very firm, so easy to pick up and I have never had any anal glad problems.

With younger puppies, we used to put a tiny amount of warm water on it, so it was still crunchy - for their teeth - but the smell would be appetising and it would form a light gravy.

Kate


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> my opinion on iams? Overpriced crap. As I suggested in your other post, have a quick forum search to find the general opinion on iams. For the money you could get vastly superior food.


:thumbup1: This.

Don't understand why anyone would pay the price for a food that is full of cheap fillers :nonod:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

sequeena said:


> :thumbup1: This.
> 
> Don't understand why anyone would pay the price for a food that is full of cheap fillers :nonod:


Me either. Especially when it's often more expensive than the likes of Arden Grange and Burns. A 15kg bag of Iams is £32 at pets at home.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Me either. Especially when it's often more expensive than the likes of Arden Grange and Burns. A 15kg bag of Iams is £32 at pets at home.


Exactly. It's insane :nonod:


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Personally i think its up to the individual what people feed their dogs if the dog is fine on the food weather it is cheap or expensive with no funny tums etc why so much fuss? weather its iams,aredn grange burns or whatever!


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I wouldn't feed IAMs to a pup, you have so many options open to you, why pick something that costs twice as much as a much better alternative with better ingredients and a better reputation?

I'm not pro-animal rights, but even I was disgusted by IAMs animal testing. I would never, ever, feed or recommend their food. Not only is it (as has been said already) overpriced and full of rubbish, it would be condoning the mutilation of cats and dogs to test their diets. Removal of kidneys to induce kidney failure so they could test their renal diet. Removing parts of bones and muscles in dogs to test their other foods.

IamsCruelty.com

IAMS and animal testing

Again, I'm not pro-rights (rights do not equal welfare, when it comes to the AR protestors), but those sites show what happens/happened there.

If cruelty is a concern to you, there's a list of foods to boycott here:
Uncaged Campaigns: Pet food and animal testing

Even if that doesn't bother you, the food is no better than any other naff supermarket brand. I'd pick another, Skinners is good (we feed the duck and rice one - although that's an adult diet as we dont have a pup), Autarky, Naturediet, or if you think higher cost is proportionate to quality, there's always Burns (although that's another I wont touch out of principal, vastly overpriced).


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

oveione said:


> Personally i think its up to the individual what people feed their dogs if the dog is fine on the food weather it is cheap or expensive with no funny tums etc why so much fuss? weather its iams,aredn grange burns or whatever!


Cheap or expensive has nothing to do with it, as Iams proves. It's expensive, and full of crap. There's much better foods such as AG, skinners, etc that are cheaper than Iams. It's not about price, it's about quality. It's like feeding kids maccies every single day.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> I wouldn't feed IAMs to a pup, you have so many options open to you, why pick something that costs twice as much as a much better alternative with better ingredients and a better reputation?
> 
> I'm not pro-animal rights, but even I was disgusted by IAMs animal testing. I would never, ever, feed or recommend their food. Not only is it (as has been said already) overpriced and full of rubbish, it would be condoning the mutilation of cats and dogs to test their diets. Removal of kidneys to induce kidney failure so they could test their renal diet. Removing parts of bones and muscles in dogs to test their other foods.
> 
> ...


To be fair to Iams. This is very old information and they strongly deny it is how they operate now. If you believe them or not is of course personal choice. I'm no Iams fan, and wouldn't personally believe a word they say, but felt it fair to point out that it is very old news.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Myra Hindley killed kids a long time ago, I still wouldn't have her as a babysitter


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

My JRT is really fussy and the only thing she'll eat enough of to maintain a healthy body weight is Iams small to medium dog dry food.

I've made an informed decision to feed it to my dog as it is her preference.

The other one, and the new addition both eat Wagg dry food.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

oveione said:


> Personally i think its up to the individual what people feed their dogs if the dog is fine on the food weather it is cheap or expensive with no funny tums etc why so much fuss? weather its iams,aredn grange burns or whatever!


If Iams is the only food that agrees with your dog then fine, feed it but what we're saying is at least make the effort to feed your dog something that is better quality and more often than not cheaper than Iams.


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Myra Hindley killed kids a long time ago, I still wouldn't have her as a babysitter


Absolutely right! Well said. It may be 'old news' but just because it's old doesn't excuse their barbaric torture.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Roo said:


> Absolutely right! Well said. It may be 'old news' but just because it's old doesn't excuse their barbaric torture.


I wasn't trying to excuse it, I did say I don't believe it, and I wouldn't touch them with somebody elses barge pole. I just wanted to point out the fact that it was old news out before some pro iams poster came in guns blazing.


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> I wasn't trying to excuse it, I did say I don't believe it, and I wouldn't touch them with somebody elses barge pole. I just wanted to point out the fact that it was old news out before some pro iams poster came in guns blazing.


Ok. Fair comment.:smile5:


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Sooooo heated!!

Each to their own - no need to get so 'heated' about Iams, what you may choose not to feed, maybe what someone else chooses to feed.

Come down off your high horses and be a bit more rational.

Everyone will have their own opinions and frankly, I find all this pontifacting about Iams highly insulting.

Kate


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Agreed k8t


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm not quite sure what the problem is.

Iams were 'caught out' in the past.

Their food is poor quality and overpriced but if that is all your pet will eat fair enough.

I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole and don't see why I should sing its praises when it has none.


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

k8t said:


> Sooooo heated!!
> 
> Each to their own - no need to get so 'heated' about Iams, what you may choose not to feed, maybe what someone else chooses to feed.
> 
> ...


What a contradiction! You imply That everyone is entitled to their own opinion.......which I agree with...this is after all an open forum. Then in the same breath tell people to get off their 'high horses'. Rational about what? Their feelings about animal testing?!?!
And why ,prey tell , do you find people's opinions on Iams 'highly insulting'?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

k8t said:


> Sooooo heated!!
> 
> Each to their own - no need to get so 'heated' about Iams, what you may choose not to feed, maybe what someone else chooses to feed.
> 
> ...


I would hardly call this heated. I've yet to see anyone start flaming or singling out other posters. Just stating their like/dislike of iams. And I'm totally baffled as to why you'd be insulted by people discussing iams.


----------



## nellie_dean (Apr 13, 2008)

It's interesting to have the debates now and then about Iams/Eukanuba/Hills and the experiments that they have carried out on dogs and cats in order to produce their recipes.
Unfortunately it is difficult to get too heated, because all other dog food companies have benefitted indirectly from this research - as it would defy logic to state that company B doesn't look at successful company A and copy their successful recipes (even if they vehemently deny doing any experiments themselves)
There's a lot of hypocracy out there!


----------

